# 17lb low vis Green Nanofil



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I've been Trialing the New 17lb Berkley Nanofil in the Low Vis Green and I must say that this is the line I've been waiting for!

I haven't had any break-offs, no lost jigs, line breakage, or fraying so far! It seems to be strong enough to be able to pull free lures, unlike the 12 lb which seemed just to break at the knot!
I never had a fraying issue with the 12lb and I fish alot of rocks and cover from the bank...some guys did see fraying.
The color blends in nicely with stained water and the casting ability of this line just blows everything else on the market away, line size is still small and the added strength is a nice benefit, a double Palomar holds tight and seems to increase the knot to lure toughness...I am using it on my spincast reels and my spinning reels....I don't want to take the Samurai Braid off my baitcaster to try it on there, but I'm curious!


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

Intimidator said:


> I've been Trialing the New 17lb Berkley Nanofil in the Low Vis Green and I must say that this is the line I've been waiting for!
> 
> I haven't had any break-offs, no lost jigs, line breakage, or fraying so far! It seems to be strong enough to be able to pull free lures, unlike the 12 lb which seemed just to break at the knot!
> I never had a fraying issue with the 12lb and I fish alot of rocks and cover from the bank...some guys did see fraying.
> The color blends in nicely with stained water and the casting ability of this line just blows everything else on the market away, line size is still small and the added strength is a nice benefit, a double Palomar holds tight and seems to increase the knot to lure toughness...I am using it on my spincast reels and my spinning reels....I don't want to take the Samurai Braid off my baitcaster to try it on there, but I'm curious!


Let's see; Keitech then Nanofil and now the perfect line for anything but baitcasters. You know what's going on here? *YOU'RE RUNNING OUT OF EXCUSES FOR NOT CATCHING FISH.* See you on the 28th if not before.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I know....the good thing is, if there are fish around I should catch them! So, if I get skunked, I'll know that fish just weren't in the area I was fishin'!LOL





Shaggy said:


> Let's see; Keitech then Nanofil and now the perfect line for anything but baitcasters. You know what's going on here? *YOU'RE RUNNING OUT OF EXCUSES FOR NOT CATCHING FISH.* See you on the 28th if not before.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I just moved up to braid from mono and am really happy with what I am seeing right now. Maybe in a few years I'll try the Nanotechnology. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Don't get me wrong...I love my braid...now we have something that is strong, sensitive, no stretch, and casts "a country mile"! 




backlashed said:


> I just moved up to braid from mono and am really happy with what I am seeing right now. Maybe in a few years I'll try the Nanotechnology.
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Just read an interesting article in the June 2012 In Fisherman about these new gel-spun polyethylene superlines.

"Berkeley...upped the ante by introducing NanoFil...made with hundreds of Dyneema microfibers. Dyneema is gel-spun polyethylene, so the line has great strength and almost no stretch. In NanoFil, all those tiny filaments are linked at the molecular level and shaped into a unified strand, creating a silky-smooth exterior. It races across the guides like slippers on glare ice."

The author goes on to say that you may not like them right off the bat and goes on to quote Doug Stange.

"Working with NanoFil is like dealing with a thoroughbred race horse as opposed to a nice, manageable riding horse," says Doug Stange, In Fisherman Editor In Chief. "NanoFil is for those who want exceptional performance. Knot tying can be trying, but the end result is worth it. I use it with a fluorocarbon leader tied in with back-to-back uni-knots. You must double the end of the NanoFil to get the knots to connect. Sometimes I have to tie it four times to get a great knot. Once you do, the connection holds superbly. I'm guessing NanoFil snaps at about double the listed break strength, like other superlines. But, it's so thin you absolutely need the thicker fluoro to protect it."

He also covered Sufix 832 and Power Pro Super 8 Slick. I guess these lines will cast to the horizon even with lighter baits. Some interesting stuff.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

buckeyebowman said:


> Just read an interesting article in the June 2012 In Fisherman about these new gel-spun polyethylene superlines.
> 
> "Berkeley...upped the ante by introducing NanoFil...made with hundreds of Dyneema microfibers. Dyneema is gel-spun polyethylene, so the line has great strength and almost no stretch. In NanoFil, all those tiny filaments are linked at the molecular level and shaped into a unified strand, creating a silky-smooth exterior. It races across the guides like slippers on glare ice."
> 
> ...



I have to say that I just use a double Palomar with the Nanofil and have NO PROBLEMS...I have also used PPS8 and S832, they DO NOT come close to the casting distance of the Nanofil. The NEW 17lb Nanofil has the added strength so you do not need Flouro to "protect it", and the Low Vis Green and High Vis yellow addresses the most common concerns from the first trials of this type of line!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Intimidator said:


> I have to say that I just use a double Palomar with the Nanofil and have NO PROBLEMS...I have also used PPS8 and S832, they DO NOT come close to the casting distance of the Nanofil. The NEW 17lb Nanofil has the added strength so you do not need Flouro to "protect it", and the Low Vis Green and High Vis yellow addresses the most common concerns from the first trials of this type of line!


Interesting. Nothing like first hand testimony. I've been using uni-knots for years, both for tying on lures and back to back for leaders. Looks like I'm going to have to learn how to tie Palomars. I guess it's part of the learning curve when new technology appears. Like when fluorocarbon was first out. It sinks, highly abrasion resistant, and it disappears underwater! I went whole hog and bought reel filler spools and changed some of my rigs over. Then I found out that not only did it disappear underwater, it also disappeared out of the water! In a situation where I'm looking for a line twitch or jump to indicate a bite, I was in big trouble. Live and learn.


----------

